# 1.5 Tsi 150cv Big Turbo



## Lucky150 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi guys, as the title says, I am preparing a 1.5 tsi to mount a big turbo.
I am Spanish from Spain.
My English is very bad, so I will use google translator.

I like your community and I have read many preparations in this forum (1.8 and 2.0 +is20 and +is38) that have helped me to decide and I want to share my project with all of you.
My car is a Ateca 1.5 Tsi 150hp and I currently have a custom tune and downpipe decat 2.5" getting 198hp and 335nm of torque.

I didn't want a hybrid turbo, so the new turbo has to be adapted.
Because the exhaust manifold is integrated into the cylinder head and the intake to the exhaust turbine is different than any other vag engine.
What you have to do is cut the intake of the exhaust gas turbine of the new turbo and weld a steel plate in the shape of the exhaust manifold gasket to fit everything as oem.
Adapt the air intake pipes, adapt the pipe that goes from the compressor shell to the watercooler and little else.

what do you think?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

I think I support it very much, I’m on my way to work and won’t be able to write much but if you can join EA211 Group on Facebook I’ll gladly accept your invite so you can see more than 600 members with 1.2, 1.4, and 1.5Tsi engines which would love to hear about your build. Thank you very much man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Or you could just run adapter plate. Like this. Which I am selling btw if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lucky150 (Sep 16, 2010)

Joey1.4T said:


> Or you could just run adapter plate. Like this. Which I am selling btw if anyone is interested.


Wow! that's perfect!!!
How thick is it?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Lucky150 said:


> Wow! that's perfect!!!
> How thick is it?


.5"


----------



## Lucky150 (Sep 16, 2010)

The turbo that I currently have is this









The turbo that I am going to put is this








That adapter plate would be perfect to do the adaptation without cutting anything.


----------



## efezorba (7 mo ago)

Joey1.4T said:


> Or you could just run adapter plate. Like this. Which I am selling btw if anyone is interested.


Hey friend I'm intrested on this adapter plate


----------

